# Face your fears with Bear Grylls!



## BG Survivor (Jul 23, 2014)

*Do you want to take part in a new TV series with Bear Grylls & overcome a personal obstacle in your life?*

UK television production company betty are currently making a brand new series for Discovery International. They are carrying out a worldwide search, for people who may be interested in participating in this new show with world-famous adventurer, Bear Grylls. The series sees Bear travel to a remote and wild location with a travel companion, who has a personal challenge they wish to overcome. These companions are not survivalists themselves, but rather real people who have stories to share and the urge to overcome their individual hurdles, to regain confidence within themselves.

They are looking for people who have been struggling with a fear or phobia, a physical challenge or disability, or someone who is generally unhappy with their lifestyle and in desperate need of a change - be it weight issues, anxiety, obsessive behaviours or unusual eating habits - they would love to hear from people who are willing to face their fears and issues head on to make a change. Each episode will aim to achieve the impossible and hopefully change someone's life for the better through determination and courage.

Get in touch to find out more: @bettychallenge


----------

